# Bianchi 928 SL NIGHTMARE!!!



## Green Machine

Sorry for the long post. The following is part of a letter/email I recently sent to Bianchi (both in Italy and in California), and I want to share it with the Bianchi community - and the general cycling community for that matter. Bianchi, unfortunately, didn't even bother to respond to it other than to tell the dealer that my chain was worn and dirty and must be the cause of the loud creaking/clicking sounds in the frame....Lame!! And though there is some minor wax build-up from White Lighting lube, the notion that anything is worn is absurd given that I've done less that 500 miles on this bike. In fact, as you will see, the bike has been out of my possession for 3 of the 5 months that I've owned it! Any and all comments and advice are welcome and appreciated.

Cheers,
Richard

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Bianchi,

You'd think that someone like me, a loyal Bianchista who's been riding, racing, and collecting Bianchi's for over 25 years, would be just the type of customer that Bianchi wouldn't want to upset. Nevertheless, you guys have totally put me off - to the point where I seriously doubt I'll ever buy another Bianchi.

I bought a 928 SL in May and had to take it back to the shop and leave it there 3 times for an unexplainable creaking noise somewhere in the frame before Bianchi finally decided to intervene. And then you basically confiscated my new bike!! Never mind the two summer vacations/cycling trips (one in Colorado, another in Santa Ynez, CA) I had to do without the bike I most wanted to take with me, or the races I've had to do without it, or the $175 fitting I had done on that bike, et cetera....

Thankfully I have other bikes (Bianchi's!), but what if I didn't? Do people who buy your top of the line bikes just have to sit out a race season if their bike has a problem and Bianchi has no qualms about dragging out the repair/replacement process for months? Your nonchalance is unforgivable. Funny, I'd been looking at a Time VXR and a Look 585 before I decided to get the 928 SL, but brand loyalty kept me with Bianchi. Evidently, that doesn't go both ways - where's Bianchi's loyalty to its customers? My problem should have been handled with more concern and in a much more timely fashion. I didn't pour out the money for this $6,000 bike in May so that I couldn't ride it all summer...and beyond!!!


Timeline:

** May 1st:* Bought the 928 SL at Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica as a birthday present for myself. Within the first 3 rides it began making a clicking and creaking sound.

** May 8th:* Brought the bike back to Cynergy and they had it for 2 days to sort out the problem. They seemed to think it was the seatpost clicking inside the seat tube due to a weak seat tube collar. (I thought so as well, incidentally).

** May 18th:* Noise came back (even louder) so I took the bike back to Cynergy. Again, they had to keep it another 2 or 3 days. When I got it back it was fairly quiet, but over the next couple of weeks it gradually came back.

** June:* The noise had completely returned and I began riding one of my other bikes because I couldn't get over to Cynergy for a couple of weeks. I was busy with work and I live across town, so it's not terribly convenient.

** July 18th: *Brought the bike back to Cynergy yet again (3rd time) and they kept it (it sat) for 2 weeks before I was informed that Bianchi wanted them to ship the bike back for inspection. Apparently they had to convince Bianchi that the frame was defective and wait on Bianchi to issue a return authorisation.

** July 29th:* Cynergy shipped the entire bike to Bianchi. I was told it should be a week or two before I heard something.
*
* August 7th-15th:* Went on a previously planned 8-day trip to Santa Ynez and Solvang to do some cycling, et cetera, but without the bike I intended to bring - my 928 SL!
*
* September 9th:* Hadn't heard a thing so I dropped by Cynergy. There I discover that the crew had completely forgotten about it and so they never followed up with Bianchi. To make matters worse, when Roger at Cynergy called Juan at Bianchi he didn't even know that they'd received the bike. Unbelievable! Bianchi (in Hayward, CA) demanded that Cynergy send the bike to them, but when it arrived it sat there for over a month for no reason at all!
*
* September 16th:* Bianchi claims to have fixed the noise by replacing the headset bearings and finally ships the bike back to Cynergy. Naturally, I eagerly drive to the store to pick it up. When I arrive there the head mechanic (Diego) opened the packing box and discovered that the bike had been damaged in transit (the rear derailleur was bent because of a poor packing job) and parts were missing. I'm told Bianchi will have to send out replacement/repair parts and that it should just take a couple of days. And, I'm told I'll be contacted when it's ready.

** October 3rd:* Hadn't heard anything (yet again!) so I rang Roger at Cynergy. He tells me that the parts had just arrived that day!

** October 4th:* Unimaginably, Bianchi, unhindered by any sense of urgency to set things right (2 weeks just to send 2 parts??!!!), still manages to completely fumble by sending the WRONG parts. Cynergy, and me, are left at Bianchi's mercy once again whilst we're forced to wait for the correct parts to be shipped.
*
* October 8th:* Cynergy is getting nowhere with Bianchi and has to modify the incorrect replacement rear derailleur hanger to make it work.

** October 11th:* I pick the bike up and take it for a test ride...And there again, unbelievably, is the creaking noise...But, now it starts immediately (it used to only happen after the first 30 minutes or so of a ride)...AND, it's even louder and more noticeable!!! I returned the bike to Cynergy and demanded a full refund. That's still pending as I now I have to contend with the shop's owner who, as it turns out, is reluctant to refund my money.

....


----------



## fabsroman

I had almost the same experience with a Browning shotgun as far as customer service is concerned. That was 20 years ago, and about 10 shotguns ago, and not one of those 10 were a Browning after that experience. That experience left such a sour taste in my mouth, that I cannot even bring myself to use that gun anymore, so it is my loaner gun for friends. Nowadays, I think customer service is really important, and will not deal with companies that are poor at it. By the way, Look's customer service is incredible. Chas, a poster on here that works for Look in the customer service department in the US sent me new axles for my recalled axles in the pedals, and he sent them directly to me along with a sheet on how to make the repairs. If Colnago ever lets me down, I might have to go and buy a French frame.


----------



## Green Machine

Sorry to hear about your experience with Browning. Yeah, customer service is a thing of the past at some companies. I have heard a lot good things about Look (about their CS and their products) so I think it's time for me to take a closer look at the Look 585. I'm really disappointed in Bianchi. It's a long love affair that's come to an end.


----------



## otoman

Sounds like Cynergy should share at least 50% of the blame in that whole process. Their guys did not follow up on shipments; they also should have given you the parts you needed and obtained the replacements from Bianchi themselves. What a bunch of wankers. Sounds like Bianchi is trying to make things right, although slowly. 
You have to remember (as I put on my flame retardant suit), that some (not all, not most) people that work in bike shops are not there because they have amazing organizational skills and the ability to prioritize and remember details. It's frustrating. A very good bike shop where I Iive is totally incapable of taking an order, placing it, receiving it and keeping it until the customer arrives to pick it up. It's all because of the organizational skills of the kids who work there.
This is NOT a mass indictment of all bike shop employees so save the emails and PM's.


----------



## Green Machine

Yeah, I'm sure you're right. Cynergy should be held accountable as well, but it's more convenient for them to cast all of the blame on Bianchi. The whole thing is just a nightmare! 

The owner of Cynergy rang me yesterday to say that he raised hell at Bianchi U.S., and then called the president in Italy, and that Bianchi is now going to finally send a new frame. Still not sure how I feel about all of this. I mean, yes, it's the result I would have wanted, say, 3 months ago. But at this point I've got a bad taste in my mouth where Bianchi is concerned. What do you think - do I just bite the bullet and take the new frame, or do I insist on a full refund (and bring my lawyer into it if neccessary)?


----------



## otoman

Not being a lawyer, but I think you'd be hard pressed to get a full refund if you got lawyers involoved - unless you had something in writing or you could prove some sort of defect by an objective 3rd party. Attorney's feel free to chime in on this one... You'll just lose a bunch of $$ on an attorney's fees, not to mention time and aggravation.
I'd take the frame, tell Cynergy not to build it up with your old parts, and sell it on Ebay as a NIB frame. Then put that money towards some other dream bike (at a different LBS). Incidentally, a teammate of mine did just that with a warranteed 928SL. He sold his for about $1800 on Ebay then put it towards a Cervelo R3-SL. Good luck, my friend. I feel your frustration through the computer screen.


----------



## fabsroman

I'm an attorney, and about the only way you would get a refund on the frame is if you could prove that there is a defect with the frame. The burden of proof is with the plaintiff.

Trust me, it isn't worth pursuing, especially if they are offering to give you a brand new frame. If you really do not want to use the new frame, just put it on ebay. If we hadn't just put an offer in on a house today, and if it were a 53, I would be interested in it. LOL

Be happy they finally responded to you. I have heard some horror stories about Colnago. I am hoping that I never have to go that route with my Colnagos, or for that matter, my Bianchi FG Lite.


----------



## spinmash

I've had the opposite experience with Bianchi. I've had 2 frames crack near the bb/chainstay joint, and they've warrantied both very quickly with no questions asked. Of course, there was an obvious flaw with both frames, which is a different scenario than you describe. But I've been happy with their service - they upgraded the frame for me both times as well.


----------



## fabsroman

If I had two of any brand of frame crack on me, I don't think I would be worried about customer service, but quality control instead. Imagine a catastrophic failure in carbon fiber at high speed. That would not be fun.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

As someone who worked in the bike industry for a very long time I gotta lay a good portion of the blame on the shop and very little on Bianchi. 

Shops sometimes need to be forceful with their vendors to get issues resolved. Its not fun sometimes but it needs to happen. As well as following up on certain warranty items. A lot of vendors drag their feet, its just part of the business and a good store should be willing to deal with them. 

Bikes make noise, and part of being a good bicycle mechanic is being able to correctly diagnose that noise. The shop should have had a mechanic capable or willing to exhaust all of the options before warrantying the frame. Trying a different crankset, different headset. different seatpost, wheels ect. 99 percent of the time its the parts on the frame that have the problem and not the frame itself. If they did this then they would have a very definite idea of what the problem is. Sounds like they had no clue. 
As for the mis-shipped parts. The shop easily could have ordered you the correct parts from any number of distributors, pulled from a bike on the floor ect. They were dragging their heels. 
I love local shops but stores like this Cynergy Cycles is what drive people to the internet.


----------



## Green Machine

Yes, I agree that the shop should bear some of the blame in this instance. They certainly could have been more vigilant and aggressive with Bianchi. (They've realised their mistake and tried to make amends.) But I do have to defend the mechanics because they did try everything imaginable - all of the things you mentioned (swapping cranks, wheels, saddles, etc) and more - but in the end I believe their original diagnoses was correct. I think that on some carbon bikes the seat tube top (collar) is very thin (almost paper thin in this case, but reinforced with an aluminium sleeve) and is just a weak point. It became laughable when Bianchi, after having had the bike in their possession for 6 weeks, decided the noise must be coming from a worn and dirty drive train. If you'd ridden the bike you'd know that Bianchi's diagnoses was simply absurd. It was just one of those incredibly weird noises that was very hard to pin down. Well, thankfully it won't be an issue anymore. )


----------



## Fixed

*mine*

FWIW, had my 928 SL for close to two years with no problems. 

Had a EV2 carbon fork fail on me a few months after new. Had a new one warrantied and to me in less than a week. This was through a fantastic shop, though.

Sounds like a replacement frame is the best solution. That's pretty much what a typical warranty provides. Not aware of any Lemon Laws that apply to bikes.


----------



## Green Machine

*NIGHTMARE CONTINUES...*I wouldn't have thought anything else could go wrong. Given all that's happened so far I can't imagine why I'd have thought that.

Cynergy received my replacement frameset today and I drove down to see it. Trouble is, Bianchi shipped a red/carbon 928 SL. The 928 SL I bought in May was celeste/carbon because I specifically ordered in it celeste. The red is very nice, but it's not for me. Plus, I have celeste accents elsewhere on the bike (handlebar tape, saddle). I'm beyond angry at this point...I'm almost numb.


----------



## fabsroman

I didn't even know that the SL came in red. Thought it was only available in nude carbon with celeste accents. I wouldn't want that frame either.

Edited to add: I would have been mad that I wasted the time and gas driving down there because the shop didn't mention the red accents to me over the phone.


----------



## Green Machine

Yeah, I wish I'd known about the red accents_ before_ I drove down there, but that never came up on the phone today. It was simply never a thought in my mind, nor in Cynergy's, at any point (today or the last couple of weeks) because I'd completely forgotten that the 928 SL was available with red accents. They opened the box when I arrived at Cynergy and we all shook our heads in disbelief.

I called the Bianchi rep this afternoon and left a VM to say that I'd now prefer to get a 2009 model with the new celeste graphics/paint scheme. I've already been made to wait well over 3 months (more like 5 months, really) for this matter to be resolved, so at this point waiting another couple of months doesn't seem unbearable somehow. Well, whatever Bianchi decides, I know that I'm frustrated and unhappy with the red frame being sent out. This could have all been resolved today...


----------



## otoman

I think a red Bianchi would be a harder sell on Ebay if you wanted to go that route. Everyone knows that Bianchis only should come in celeste. Good choice, keep holding out...


----------



## fabsroman

That is quite funny, but true. Generally, I like a little red, if not a lot of red in my bikes. My old school frame is mostly red, and most of my Colnagos have red accents in the paint. However, I would never get a Bianchi with red accents in lieu of celeste accents, unless the price was a real bargain. I would hold out for the celeste, but would still be willing to take a 2008 in celeste if they have it. If they do not have a 2008 in celeste, then I would demand the 2009 in celeste. Bianchi should know better than to make these frames in red. I guess the red ones are for the young kids that do not know any better about tradition.


----------



## Green Machine

I think it was insulting that Bianchi chose to send out a red one. I would imagine they have an overstock of red 928s (I doubt they were in very high demand), and clearly they just decided to unload one of those on me. I originally ordered/bought my 928 SL as a complete bike back in May, and I specifically ordered in it celeste. Do they really think for a moment that it's acceptable to send out a frame with red accents when all of the other parts maintain the celeste theme? 

Furthermore, they saw these photos of my bike room - which is more like a celeste Bianchi shrine (even the trash bin and filing cabinet are celeste!) - so it's pretty clear that I wouldn't choose red for any of my Bianchi's. Red is very nice on most any other make of bike, but I think most of know that a true Bianchi road bike has to be celeste!


----------



## brentster

I'd dump all of them on Ebay. What a horrible company. So sorry about your troubles.


----------



## fabsroman

That is my worst fear with 4 Colnagos and a 5th one on the way. That Colnago will treat me poorly and I will have to set all of them aside because it will leave a bad taste in my mouth to ride any of them. Let's hope it never comes to that. Granted, I wouldn't sell any of them though. Just something with me about selling bikes, cars, and guns. I keep them until they cannot be used anymore, and then I still keep some of them for their sentimental value. Until I get another Bianchi or two, I won't worry about this issue too much.


----------



## Fixed

Send it back and demand celeste. This is no alternative. What if Ferrari replaced your red Enzo with a purple one? geez


----------



## Green Machine

Still waiting to hear back from Bianchi. I've made it clear that at this point I just want to wait for the 2009 model. I've waited this long - been _made_ to wait this long - so another couple of months won't kill me. They wanted to disassemble a built 2008 928 SL (that they have at their Hayward, CA location) and send that frame to me. Apparently they don't have any new 928 SL framesets in stock anywhere in the U.S....not in celeste anyway.

I'm thinking that while I'm at it I may want to 'downsize' and get a 55 rather than another 57. At 5'10" I should really be riding a 55 (at least that's what I'm told) and I bought my 928 SL in a 57 because I have a history of upper neck problems and wanted the increased height that a 57's head tube supplies. But I'm thinking that maybe this whole ordeal is a sign and/or an opportunity to get the 55cm and just do my best to elevate the cockpit with an angled stem. The 57 I had never felt _way_ too big, but at times it felt/looked _a little_ big. And of course I had the saddle/seatpost set quite low. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all of the comments and support so far.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## fabsroman

I would be debating pretty hard on the 2008 928 SL that is already built up, if it is in pristine shape and it will carry the same warranty length from the date you get it.

As far as the 55 versus 57 is concerned, I wouldn't worry too much about how low the seatpost is. The seatpost is adjustable for that very reason. Frames are built to fit a bunch of different people with different body dimensions, especially with all this sloping frame size stuff. If your neck requires a more relaxed drop to the bars, go with the 57 and do not worry about how much seatpost is exposed. We all want our bikes to look like the pros, but very few of us, me included, can ride like the pros. The most important thing is to be comfortable while riding. If you aren't racing, aerodynamic position doesn't really matter that much to you, and even if you are racing, comfort still matters a lot.


----------



## brentster

Green Machine said:


> Still waiting to hear back from Bianchi. I've made it clear that at this point I just want to wait for the 2009 model. I've waited this long - been _made_ to wait this long - so another couple of months won't kill me. They wanted to disassemble a built 2008 928 SL (that they have at their Hayward, CA location) and send that frame to me. Apparently they don't have any new 928 SL framesets in stock anywhere in the U.S....not in celeste anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking that while I'm at it I may want to 'downsize' and get a 55 rather than another 57. At 5'10" I should really be riding a 55 (at least that's what I'm told) and I bought my 928 SL in a 57 because I have a history of upper neck problems and wanted the increased height that a 57's head tube supplies. But I'm thinking that maybe this whole ordeal is a sign and/or an opportunity to get the 55cm and just do my best to elevate the cockpit with an angled stem. The 57 I had never felt _way_ too big, but at times it felt/looked _a little_ big. And of course I had the saddle/seatpost set quite low. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all of the comments and support so far.
> 
> Cheers,
> Richard


My comments: It seems as if the company is trying to make everything right for you (finally) and now it appears you're starting to be a bit greedy. 

My silver 04 Specialized Epic mountain bike broke in 2007 and they shipped a left over red 05 a week later. I didn't insist that they give me the latest and greatest and was happy as a clam.

It sucks that you had to wait this long, but they're offering to make you whole and you're wanting to carve out one of their 09 bikes. If they're cool with this, than more power to ya.

Absolutely no disrespect here. I'm just sayin. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

By law, they only have to replace the warrantied frame with one of equal or greater value. So, the built up 2008 frame would probably meet that requirement, but on the customer service side, they might just give you a 2009 model to make you happy.

When I took one of my Beretta shotguns in for warranty work because the finish was coming off a wood stock, they replaced the entire stock and gave me a stock made from much nicer wood. Since I was bringing in $6,000 worth of guns for warranty work, and they knew I had spent over $10,000 on their guns, in the past decade, they probably wanted to make sure that I remained a loyal customer. That was almost 5 years ago, and the next shotgun I buy will be a Beretta or one of the subsidiaries owned by them (e.g., Benelli). Maybe Bianchi will learn from its Italian cousin regarding customer service; however, I would still be plenty happy with the 2008 model if it was in pristine condition, as stated above.


----------



## Green Machine

Perhaps I have become a bit greedy. Perhaps. ;o) I should point out that the 2009 frame doesn't differ from the 2008 at all in design or material - it's actually the same frame with a different look - so in that sense it's not necessarily an upgrade in the truest sense of the word. I know that if we stick to the letter of the law Bianchi is only required to replace like for like, but this warranty replacement _could _and _should_ have been handled months ago and I can't help but feel resentful about their sheer nonchalance. And then there was the further insult added to injury when they arbitrarily decided to send me a red frame this week. 

So if I seem a bit greedy or opportunistic than so be it. I've already been made to wait 5 months, so I might as well try to make that wait seem somewhat worthwhile. I don't think it's a huge burden for Bianchi to give me the same frame with the newer graphics. At this point, getting the 2008 frame would make it seem like a was forced to wait 5 or 6 months for something that should have been offered to me long ago. Long before this whole situation got well out of hand.


----------



## Green Machine

fabsroman said:


> As far as the 55 versus 57 is concerned, I wouldn't worry too much about how low the seatpost is. The seatpost is adjustable for that very reason. Frames are built to fit a bunch of different people with different body dimensions, especially with all this sloping frame size stuff. If your neck requires a more relaxed drop to the bars, go with the 57 and do not worry about how much seatpost is exposed. We all want our bikes to look like the pros, but very few of us, me included, can ride like the pros. The most important thing is to be comfortable while riding. If you aren't racing, aerodynamic position doesn't really matter that much to you, and even if you are racing, comfort still matters a lot.


Very sage advice. Yes, I should worry less about the look of the size/adjustments and more about what's better for my neck. I just get tired of my cycling friends looking somewhat puzzled and then asking what the hell I'm doing on a 57 - "You should be on a 54 or 55!!!" is all I hear from them. They're mostly racer hot shots and I'm riding more for recreation and fitness these days. I should ignore the peer pressure to conform because aerodynamics aren't my primary concern anymore. I'm very old school and I still get confused with all of this sloping geometry business anyway. In any case, thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Green Machine

Update: Bianchi sent me a 2009 frame five weeks ago, but it has a significant scratch in the downtube. Spoke to the rep and he said he'd take care of it (send me another) but I've heard nothing since then...

Still waiting to actually get some ride time in a $6000 bike I originally bought in May of 2008...


----------



## thechriswebb

Wow, they are really giving you the run around. I certainly understand product loyalty, and Bianchi has quite a history. When I here this however, it really makes me wonder how valuable your loyalty is to them. I have seen Giant get raked over the coals by a lot of the purists for various reasons: Taiwanese, bigger company, "mass producer". Listen to this customer service experience with them though. The rental shop that I do some wrenching for uses Giant and Specialized bikes. Every year we sell all of our rentals and buy a new fleet in the spring. Last year, we ordered 30 Giant Iguanas (Giant's now discontinued entry/mid level mountain bike). Very close to the time that we were supposed to receive the order, Giant contacted us and said that they were short on Iguanas at the moment and would not be able to fill our order on time. Then they asked us if it we minded if they filled the order with 30 of their higher end Giant Rainier mountain bikes so that they could fill our order on time (for the same price as the Iguanas of course). We agreed, and received the bikes on time. Now that is customer service. The Rainier was a markedly nicer and more expensive frame with nicer components than the Iguana, but Giant made that sacrifice in the name of good customer service. I was also impressed with the fact that they recently recalled all of their TCR Advanced SL bikes after one bike broke due to a faulty steering tube. 
Like I said before, I understand brand loyalty and the storied history of the old European companies. On the other hand, one of my bikes is a "mass produced" Giant bike, and it rides very well and the customer service has been impeccable. Bianchi needs to get with the program or get left behind.


----------



## thechriswebb

thechriswebb said:


> Wow, they are really giving you the run around...... .


By the way, I have been hearing some pretty terrible horror stories originating from all three of the Italian "big three" manufacturers. This applies to them as well.


----------



## Green Machine

Wow, that was great CS on Giant's part. That's the way it should be done! 

Yeah, my brand loyalty has been tested far too much during this ordeal. I've already decided that I'll never buy another Bianchi. There's not much more I can do at this point - getting angry doesn't help (me) and it's clear that replacing my cracked 928 SL is simply not a priority for Bianchi.


----------



## calle_betis

*Bianchi 928 c2c*

I am thinking about picking up a new bike this fall. I have been riding a Masi Nouva Strada, which I like, but after a three hour ride, my shoulders and neck are a bother. I have been looking at a C2C and a Masi Gran Criterium (SRAM group, carbon rear stays) for about $2100..

I am relatively new to road cycling- about 4 years. I have a Tiagra/105 group on my Masi. The C2C comes in a number of group options (105,Ultegra, Rival, etc). Is there that much difference between 105 and Ultrega or Ultrega and Rival? The price for an Ultegra set up is about $2800. Plus, with the Bianchi, what does _Compact_ and _Triple_ mean?

*Bianchi C2C*
http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_c2c_928_ulteg_com.html

*Masi Gran Criterium*
http://www.masibikes.com/tab3_subNav2.php


----------



## fabsroman

I remember when I was working on buying/building my first new bike in 20 years back in 2006. Figuring out what a compact crank was took me over a week. Essentially, a compact crank has chainrings of 50/34, and it is supposed to alleviate the need for a triple crank, which is just that, a crank with 3 chainrings. I've never used a triple, but would assume that it is 53/39/30 or something like that. I have never found the need for a compact either because I can climb just fine with a regular double.

Is there really a difference between 105 and Ultegra? Yes, in weight and price. Durability should be about the same I would guess. As parts get lighter, they become more expensive. I have Campy Record on most of my bikes and it cost around $1,500. Then, on one bike I have Campy Mirage/Centaur and it cost me around $500. The biggest difference is the weight/price and the only other mechanical difference is the shifting of the gears. The Mirage shifters do not allow as many adjustments to the front derailleur and the clicks in the shifters feel a lot different than Record. If I had bought Chorus shifters and everything else Mirage, everything would have felt the same as my Record components and the price would have still been a lot less.


----------



## bandoulu

I think Cynergy needs to step up.. 
Why are you having to handle this.
They should have sorted this out from day 1.
You may get this sorted but they should have been on it.


----------



## Green Machine

Yeah, I agree - I've had to do_ a lot_ of work myself to get things moving (unsuccessfully so far). As it turns out, Cynergy just went through a change of management in the past 6 weeks and I sat down with the head manager, Jim (who is also one of the owners), and he promised he'll get on top of it. He spoke to Bianchi last week and was told that they'll ship a new frame in 3 weeks. I'm not going to hold my breath at this point - given the history I have low expectations. But I do have to say that Jim is a really good guy and seems genuinely concerned and upset with Bianchi. 

But yes, you're right - no customer should have to go through what I've been put through. Can you imagine? - I buy Bianchi's top of the line frame/bike in May of 2008, soon after that it develops a hairline crack in the seat tube, and at this rate it will be nearly May of 2009 before I get a replacement. That's $6000 of my money tied up for a* Year!*...Money I could have certainly used for other things - especially in this current economy. 

I had faith in Bianchi (that's gone!) and I did of course lose faith in Cynergy's willingness and/or ability to put this right. I've been a loyal Cynergy customer and I'm really hoping that Jim will see this through for me. He's a very capable fellow and now that he's in charge I'm very hopeful....fingers crossed.


----------



## fabsroman

I can tell you one thing, I wouldn't have put up with this and I wouldn't even want the new frame at this point. Imagine getting it and having it crack in a month or two. Would it be covered under warranty, and if so how long would it take for them to make it right. At this point, I would be seeking a refund for the frame from the shop and they could take up the issue with Bianchi at their leisure. Once you got your money back, I'm betting that the shop would be all over Bianchi. Ultimately, the shop and Bianchi are both on the hook for a defective product. The shop probably doesn't understand that.

By the way, I wanted to tell you that I am utterly surprised and disgusted that this has been going on this long.


----------



## Green Machine

I would have far preferred a full refund (both then and now) and I pressed Cynergy for it back in October (by which time the whole ordeal had already become utterly ridiculous). But they wouldn't budge and said it was the manufacturer's responsibility to set things right - and by law they were only obliged to replace the frame/bike, nothing more. 

I considered getting my lawyer involved but even he said there wasn't much he/we could do at that point. At _this_ point, however, if this isn't resolved in 3 weeks time (as I've been promised) I will get him involved. It's a matter of principle now and I'll have bite the bullet on legal fees.

It's just insane that Bianchi and Cynergy have let it go this long. The local Bianchi rep Gary K. seems completely nonchalant about the whole thing. I've posted on the Bianchi website forum, and, if he was being truthful, the former owner of Cynergy called Italy and spoke to someone of authority there back in October or November...and still, nearly a year later, they're not looking after one of their loyal (formerly loyal at this point) customers. It's mind-boggling that a manufacture of their stature would conduct business in this way. 

I'm not some high maintainable character - well, no more than the rest of us (high-end gearheads, I mean) - I'm just a guy who bought a bike which then broke a few weeks later. No big deal - or at least I wouldn't have thought so - I just wanted it replaced like any normal person would. That's it, nothing more, yet I've been completely f%^#&d with and feel completely betrayed by Bianchi. 25 years of buying their bikes and this is how they treat me!


----------



## Comer

I just read this entire thread and I have to say there is no way I would've put up with this for this long, no way. Have you thought about small claims court? What are the limits in CA? I tried working with a contractor for over a year on an issue on one of my homes, finally I took him to small claims court (it was under 10k, actually around 4.5k) and I smoked him. The facts and chronological events were on my side. I collected and had the work done right.

Man after reading this I'd never buy a Bianchi and if I ever visit So. Ca I won't buy anything form Cynergy.

Good luck. I ride an S3 and would be pissed to have that kind of money tied up in a bike and not get to ride it for almost a year. ****, I want to call Cynergy and Bianchi, LOL.


----------



## Green Machine

That small claims court suggestion is a good one...thanks! Glad you came out on top in your case. I've got a chronological record of every F up throughout this ordeal - that would serve me well in court.

Thanks for the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## danahs

Cynergy is dumb. you are better off going to somewhere like open road bikes in pasadena for bianchi


----------



## ReD_tomato

You have some major patience. Both the bike shop and Bianchi are fully responsible for this disaster. The shops duty should have been ordering a new frame for you after the first few run arounds, and then they worry later about settling with Bianchi... specially if they are an "Authorized Distributor" for Bianchi. They have been using your money while you have no bike. 

Being very good friends of a very small local shop owner, and spending countless hours hanging out at the shop; I have never seen this occur with any brand he sells. You would think that a company like "Bianchi" would stand by its product to the fullest, specially on one of their high end frames. 

I am very glad I read this, as I was ordering a 2008 928 T-Cube this next Thursday. Now im skeptical on my decision.


----------



## Green Machine

Yeah, I've been so patient (not entirely by choice, mind you) that I should be considered for sainthood. I just met with the manager at Cynergy again last week and he once again called Bianchi and demanded that they now ship a complete 2009 928 SL (apparently the 928 SL frames are still back-ordered at Bianchi's U.S. division, but they do have complete bikes in stock). 

The only hitch now is that the bike they're sending is a Record-equipped version (with the new 11-speed, of course) whereas my original 2008 928 SL was Chorus-equipped (with the old 10-speed). So, now we need to work out how much money I'll have to put out of pocket if I want to upgrade to the 2009 Record spec'd model. I'll just have to see what Cynergy's manager, Jim, has in mind — he's always been very fair with me in the past, so maybe if he can sell it to me at their cost it_ might_ be doable. Then again, I'm not exactly flush (this economy has taken its toll) so I could of course just have them switch the gruppo from my defective 928 (which is still in the store) and be done with it. Decisions, headaches, et cetera...ultimately I do just want to be done with the whole ordeal — and maybe, like, actually ride the bike! 

I can certainly understand your apprehension about ordering the 928 T-Cube. Based on my experience, brand loyalty doesn't mean much to Bianchi (I've owned nearly 20 Bianchi's over the years!) and the way they've handled my problem is unimaginable. I really couldn't have imagined it would go this wrong and take this long. If you do go for the T-Cube I can only hope that you'll have _much_ better luck than I've had should you have a warranty issue.


----------



## haydos

I've just read this whole post and WOW - this has been a complete balls up from the beginning.

I'm really sorry to hear it Green Machine - it is absolutely not acceptable.

Personally I would just sell the frame and your older bikes and move to another brand(s). I would be bitter every time I got on it for a ride

I've just bought an EPS Colnago and gee, I hope I never have a problem like this.

Good luck mate and keep us posted on the outcome


----------



## fabsroman

Personally, I think the customer service will suck on almost any Italian frame/bike you buy. With that said, I did write Colnago a couple of weeks ago about a paint code, and they replied within a day saying that they do not give them out. Not helpful, but a reply nonetheless.


----------



## fabsroman

Me, I would push for the Super Record in return for the headaches I had to endure, or tell them to take the entire deal and shove it. You always have to be willing to walk away from deals. Otherwise, you will get trampled over. I would have walked away from this entire thing quite a while ago and demanded my money back.


----------



## Green Machine

fabsroman said:


> Me, I would push for the Super Record in return for the headaches I had to endure, or tell them to take the entire deal and shove it. You always have to be willing to walk away from deals. Otherwise, you will get trampled over. I would have walked away from this entire thing quite a while ago and demanded my money back.


Yeah, you're right, I should push for the new Super Record, but I have a feeling that they're going to want to charge me the difference — which is why I even suggested to the manager/owner that he maybe at least offer me the new Super Record-equipped bike at the shop's cost (less my credit for the defective 928). That seemed fair to me. But maybe you're right and I should just push for it (w/o paying more) or just call it quits. I would have thought Bianchi would have stepped in and made such an offer (at least with a complete 2009 Chorus model) to make a loyal customer feel compensated, and happy, but they've remained very quiet throughout this ordeal.

Right you are, though, a person does have to be willing to walk away from a deal. Believe me, I have tried — trouble is, they have the money I paid for the 928 SL I originally bought last year and have consistently been unwilling to refund it. At present, however, the new owner/manager seems to be working with me, so I want to hear what he has in mind regarding this new Super Record 2009 928 SL that's being shipped. We'll see...


----------



## Green Machine

haydos said:


> I've just read this whole post and WOW - this has been a complete balls up from the beginning.
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear it Green Machine - it is absolutely not acceptable.
> 
> Personally I would just sell the frame and your older bikes and move to another brand(s). I would be bitter every time I got on it for a ride
> 
> I've just bought an EPS Colnago and gee, I hope I never have a problem like this.
> 
> Good luck mate and keep us posted on the outcome


Thanks Haydos — I've already given much thought to switching allegiance to another marque. Look, Time, and Colnago are my candidates. I'd actually considered buying a C-40 or C-50 in the recent past, and I even happened to meet the man himself, Ernesto Colnago, just last year. Nice fellow. Colnago owners must have an added sense of comfort knowing that Colnago's founder/namesake is still alive and running the company. I'd have to imagine that my problem would have been handled _much_ differently if Edoardo Bianchi were still alive.

And yes, I'm on the verge of dismantling my "Bianchi shrine" — a room filled with 4 other high-end Bianchi bikes and all sorts of Bianchi paraphernalia. I'm already about to list my completely stock 57cm FG Lite DiLuca on eBay and elsewhere (Fabsroman knows this model well!  ) and then gradually list the others.

Thanks for the support and good luck with your Colnago!


----------



## fabsroman

I bet one call from an attorney would get your money refunded to you or a bike under your legs. As much as you do not want to incur attorneys fees, I'm pretty sure that the shop doesn't want to either. See, you would be losing all of your money, and the shop will only be losing the profit percentage on the sale. So, attorneys fees will end up being extremely negative for them really quick. This kind of crap from the shop really bugs me.


----------



## Comer

This would end March 12, 2009. I would get the shop to refund the entire amount and tell them they are lucky I'm not suing them for interest on my money. I don't agree the new owner is working with you, he has the power to fix it today, he's trying to work with the factory at your expense, that's not working with you, that's working for his interests. I realize he was not the owner when you purchased the bike, but he purchased the problems of the business as well.

If I didn't have the money in my hand by 3pm, my attorney would call him at 3:01 pm. This is ridiculous, the new models are out and you lost almost a year of using the bike and much of that time was the year in which it was manufactured.

You have to remember, you may like some of the guys in the shop, but business is business and friends are friends. This is a business transaction,if the the people you like don't understand that, then they should've worked harder to please you in the beginning, hell I'd find new friends too.


----------



## Comer

Did it end today?


----------



## fabsroman

I'm going to guess that this will not end until a year from now and the OP will not have a new bike to ride during the 2009 season.


----------



## Comer

I agree with you, too bad.


----------



## HigherGround

Has anyone sent a link to this thread to Bianchi? I wonder if they're aware of how much negative publicity they are receiving as a result. 

It would also be interesting to hear their side of the story. It's not that I doubt GreenMachine's information (I don't), but as a general rule, there's always at least two sides to every story. I'd like to see how Bianchi would explain it.

GreenMachine, good luck with getting some resolution soon. I hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Green Machine

HigherGround said:


> Has anyone sent a link to this thread to Bianchi? I wonder if they're aware of how much negative publicity they are receiving as a result.
> 
> It would also be interesting to hear their side of the story. It's not that I doubt GreenMachine's information (I don't), but as a general rule, there's always at least two sides to every story. I'd like to see how Bianchi would explain it.
> 
> GreenMachine, good luck with getting some resolution soon. I hope it works out in your favor.


Yes, I've always been one to withhold judgment when I hear a story (such as this) for just for the reason you stated — there are always at least 2 sides to every story. But I assure you that I've reported everything _exactly_ as it happened — no embellishments, exaggerations, revisions, just the facts. I too would be interested to hear Bianchi's side of the story. As I said in a recent post, they've been strangely quiet throughout this fiasco. I sent an email to the Italian division sometime just before I started this thread, but they didn't respond in any way. Perhaps I should forward the link to this thread to Italy and see if that gets their attention. This has to be incredibly bad publicity for the company. It was never my intention to totally slur Bianchi. When this matter first began to get out of hand I started this thread simply because I wanted some advice from fellow cyclists. As I've said, I simply couldn't have imagined it would go so wrong, and take so long.

The only contact I've had with anyone from Bianchi was when I spoke to the West Coast rep who said he thoroughly appreciated my brand loyalty (he saw the pics of my bike room/"Bianchi shrine") and promised he'd have the matter resolved immediately. That was a couple of calls in the fall and winter of last year and since then I haven't heard anything. Only Cynergy has been in contact with Bianchi, on my behalf, in recent months. 

Cynergy's owner contacted me from his home today (he may have seen this thread as I sent the link to him) and said he would offer me the new Super Record equipped 928 SL that's being shipped at wholesale, less my credit for the defective bike. That seems fair on some levels, but...well, I know many of you disagree and are adamant that I should either demand a full refund or be upgraded without having to put any additional money out of pocket. Ideally, if Bianchi Italy had any sense they'd have offered me the latter long ago. I've given up on Bianchi U.S. for obvious reasons.

The new bike should arrive in a few days. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## fabsroman

If you sent Cynergy's owner a link to this thread, you actually screwed yourself because I believe you suggested the "wholesale" price right in this thread. The question is, what is the "wholesale" price, and is it on the entire bike or just the Super Record? If it is on the entire bike, I have no idea how you should have to pay a penny if you paid regular retail for the initial Chorus equipped bike. Good luck with all this and tell us how it goes.

All I have to say is that I am glad I am an attorney, because there is no way somebody would be holding my money or my bike for that long.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z

This whole thing is a joke! You spent $6k on a bike, and you have had to wait this long to get a resolution! Also, the bike shop has the balls to charge you a difference for the better optioned new bike? How can you stand for this? The least they can do is not charge you at all! If I were in your shoes, I would have raised hell 10x over, and this issue would have been taken to small claims court several months back!
At least get the local media involved, and the Better Business Bureau. This post was very painful to read...sometimes you need to stop being Mr. Nice Guy, and take the actions in your own hands.


----------



## Green Machine

I know, I've been far too patient. Ironically, I used to be very hotheaded (mad dogs and Englishmen, as they say). Well, I guess I'm a Brit who's mellowed from living in Southern California for too long.  Truth be told, I do still raise hell in most 'other' areas of my life. I'm trying to work with Cynergy because, notwithstanding this fiasco, they've always been very good to me. And I in turn have been a loyal customer. But yes, I've let this whole thing get the better of me...

Fabsroman — Funny enough, my parents were determined that I should attend law school. Wish I'd listened to them! And yes, maybe not the best idea to have shown the owner my cards. Oops!

I'm trying to find a way to email the president of Bianchi. I think I'll have to call Italy tonight and see what they can do.


----------



## fabsroman

I read your initial post to see when this all started, and you mention racing in it. Is it possible that Bianchi is taking the position that if you raced on the bike you voided the warranty?

Honestly, I hate that BS about racing. So, I have an aluminum frame that I race on and keep the carbon frames for training. Now, what happens if you do a TT on a carbon frame, would that void the warranty? How about a hill climb TT. Unless the bike has been wrecked, I see no reason to void the warranty. Ok, rant over.

Seriously though, you might want to check out Bianchi's warranty policy. I know Pinarello voids the warranty if the bike has been raced on, with or without any wrecking.


----------



## Green Machine

Never had the bike in my actual possession long enough to race on it, so that's certainly not an issue where this particular bike is concerned. In fact, I didn't do any racing at all last season.


----------



## Comer

Don't fall into the trap that the owner of Cynergy is working on your behalf, he is working on his own behalf.

I don't get how you are going to pay additional money for the upgrade? His cost for the bike would probably very close to what you paid for the original bike. I would demand to see all invoices, they've seen yours.

I ride an S3, but I've always been a big fan of Bianchi, I don't know now?! I wouldn't purchase a damn powerbar from Cynergy.


----------



## HigherGround

Green Machine said:


> Yes, I've always been one to withhold judgment when I hear a story (such as this) for just for the reason you stated — there are always at least 2 sides to every story. But I assure you that I've reported everything _exactly_ as it happened — no embellishments, exaggerations, revisions, just the facts.


I've had many different types of customer service jobs over the years, and your recounting strikes me as being pretty straight forward. It's definitely not pinging my "BS detector".


----------



## ReD_tomato

Why pay out of your pocket for an "upgrade"? They have had your money for months! while you have had no Bike! Your money has been used and cycled through their business... headaches+lost time+no bike+no money+interest on your money= Free "upgrade". If not, full refund and purchase another brand from another distributor.


----------



## Wolfman

"...I'm on the verge of dismantling my "Bianchi shrine" — a room filled with 4 other high-end Bianchi bikes and all sorts of Bianchi paraphernalia. *I'm already about to list my completely stock 57cm FG Lite DiLuca on eBay and elsewhere*."

If this wasn't just a heat of the moment, thing, get in touch with me, eh? I'm Westside and might be interested...


----------



## Green Machine

Wolfman said:


> "...I'm on the verge of dismantling my "Bianchi shrine" — a room filled with 4 other high-end Bianchi bikes and all sorts of Bianchi paraphernalia. *I'm already about to list my completely stock 57cm FG Lite DiLuca on eBay and elsewhere*."
> 
> If this wasn't just a heat of the moment, thing, get in touch with me, eh? I'm Westside and might be interested...


Hi Wolfman, 
Let's talk...Wednesday is my busiest work day/night, but I'll try to reach you either sometime tomorrow or Thursday. Maybe you can PM me your number and I'll just ring you rather than conversing via the internet.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## antonoguba

*Bianchi 928 SL in Mexico City*

Had a similar problem with the sound (cracking) appearing when stop pedaling or coasting,
imagine being in Mexico City where there are no BiANCHI dealers and a flooded market of shimano groups

After seeing nearly 4 mechanics I called Hank owner of Hi Tech Bikes in San Diego where I bought the bike, and after a telephone conversation he concluded that the sound was coming from the Record Cassette 
specifically from the small rivets that hold the rings togheter, I appliede some light grease with a small tool and voila, sound that was amplificated by carbon was out!

No wonder that Hank is a trained and season pro from the tour and diagnosed over the phone

Bike is pristine I have informally raced against Treks, Cervelos, Colnagos (C 50 included) etc and nothing comes close, I use it with Mavic wheels ES s but borrowed a set of Campys Boras and wow !! fantastic

Forgive my english writing, I am a native Mexican, spanish speaking

Hope this help 

Antonio


----------



## Green Machine

Glad your problem was easily diagnosed and solved — Hank certainly has a gift! Unfortunately, my noise is the result of an actual crack in the frame, so this is a much different story. After a closer inspection the mechanics finally discovered a hairline crack in the seat tube. That's why I need to have the bike replaced.


----------



## Green Machine

*Happy Ending*

It is my great pleasure to report that my story has had a happy ending. First off, I have to say that Jim Whitsett — the new owner and manager of Cynergy Cycles, and the fellow who basically inherited my problem with Bianchi — is not only a good businessman and a really terrific fellow, but he's 'The Man!'  He really went to work on my behalf and offered me the deal I was hoping for — the complete upgrade at no additional cost! Plus, he left me with a sizeable store credit as well! He was more than fair in that regard — he showed me the invoice and had the bike built as soon as I looked it over. I had the feeling when he first took this thing on that he'd get results. I could just tell that he really cared and was very concerned about the whole ordeal. I feel like he really looked after me. I wish I could have dealt with him from the very beginning as I'm certain this would have been handled in a fair and timely manner. Well, better now than never.

Apparently, the 'free' upgrade was pretty much what he'd already arrived at in his mind — even before he saw this thread. He was well-aware of the excruciatingly long wait I'd endured and the fair amount of patience I've exhibited throughout. There was an unexplained additional one week delay in receiving the bike from Bianchi last week (from the East Coast division) because they decided to ship it to one of their other locations to _thoroughly_ inspect and test it before sending it on to Cynergy. Evidently, they were well-aware of the rampant negligence present throughout this fiasco, and decided to go over this bike with a fine-toothed comb before allowing it to be sent out as my warranty replacement.

I just picked it up last night, but unfortunately it rained all morning today — and they say it never rains in Southern California! And when it suddenly cleared up in the afternoon, gusty winds replaced the rain. I road it a bit (felt great!), but these were the kind of strong multi-directional gusts that make it difficult to hold your course and at times almost blow you over. Not ideal cycling conditions. So, better safe than sorry — I'll just have to take it out for its proper maiden voyage tomorrow! Well, fingers crossed. I hope this dream machine doesn't turn into a nightmare for any reason. I'm staying positive and hoping for the best.

I'm still in a state of disbelief, as you might imagine — I mean, when I walk into my bike room and see the 928 SL in there I almost have to pinch myself and ask if I'm dreaming. Like many of you, I was beginning to believe I was trapped in some kind of bicycle purgatory where this matter would drag on for eternity. Well, I hope I've finally ascended to bike heaven!

My special thanks to Jim Whitsett and Davio Curo (the tech who built the bike in record time!) at Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica for coming through for me. And yes, thanks even go to Bianchi's East Coast headquarters for finally doing the right thing and looking after someone's who's been a life-long Bianchi fan. Better late than never, I suppose.

Thanks so much to all who have commented and offered advice and support. It's been tremendous and I've appreciated every post. It's great to have this tight-knit cycling community. Happy riding to you all!

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## ReD_tomato

Very happy for you! glad someone finally stepped up to the plate and got things solved. only one thing to do now.... ride!


----------



## fabsroman

Thank God it finally all came together for you.

I was hoping that there would be pics in this post, and now I am jealous. I was looking at the 928's last night because I am trying to buy a replacement fork for my FG Lite (i.e., a straight blade). Both the 928SL and the FG Lite paint jobs look awesome. Problem is, having a C50 in the stand waiting to be built after tax season makes the justification of a 928SL pretty damn hard.


----------



## Green Machine

*Thanks*

Thanks guys! Yes, I will ride...tomorrow I will run it through its paces and go for a nice long ride!

Fabsroman,
Did you damage the FG Lite fork you already have, or do you just want to go for the straight fork? Sorry to make you jealous with the 928 SL pics.  Yeah, the graphics on the 2009 928 SL are terrific — nicely balanced, very striking. I love the look of it! Well, get yourself through tax season, finish building that Colnago, and then treat yourself to a 928 SL. It's an amazing machine — I never had any complaints about its feel or performance (I just wasn't terribly fond of the creaking and clicking in my defective frame) and now that I rode this one today (even for just a bit) I'm reminded of what an extraordinary machine it really is! I hope you'll have one by summer!

Enjoy that FG Lite! That's still a hard bike to beat — I think it's one of the finest machines Bianchi ever created!


----------



## fabsroman

I'm just anal about the look of my bikes and prefer a straight blade fork over a curved fork. I still have the original fork that doesn't have a day of use on it. I swapped it out for a Ducati straight blade fork, but that fork has a little bit more rake and the bike doesn't feel as smooth as the Colnagos. I would like to try one of the Bianchi straight blade forks on the FG Lite before deciding that it just will not handle like the Colnagos. I love the FG Lite for road races, but prefer the Colnago for the crits. I found a FF16, I believe that is the name, straight blade fork on e-bay once, but lost the bidding on it because I tried to snipe it at $180 and one single person outbid me. That sucked. Finding a dealer that sells Bianchi forks is almost impossible.

The 928 will have to wait until we buy a single family home or my wife will hit me with a frying pan while I sleep.


----------



## Green Machine

*There is a God*

There is a God. How do I know? Because only he could have designed and/or built this bike. I took it out for a proper ride this morning and all I can say is, "Wow!" It's an amazing machine. It's so fast (feels like I'm just along for the ride!), it handles so well, and it's so incredibly light — it's a curious sensation when you have to look down from time to time to check that there's actually a bike under you. It's like a magic carpet ride!

So yes, I'm very happy!  It was a long wait, too long of course, but somehow it was worth it in the end. Again, I can't say enough good things about Jim Whitsett at Cynergy Cycles. I think I'll recommend him for sainthood. He promised he'd get this warranty handled and he followed through, and then some.

Here are two more pics:

'Beachtime for Bianchi'


----------



## fastbluebike

Wow Richard That is a Beautiful BIANCHI Celeste Beauty at its Finest! What a Great Shop to solve your issue! Fastbluebike


----------



## CHL

Hi Green:

Nice to see everything work out for you. I recall seeing pictures of your bikes on another thread and couldn't believe you had such problems with the warranty replacement. There's definitely some bling in your home. What was your address by the way and when are you NOT home?

Safe & Happy Riding on your 928

CHL


----------



## Green Machine

Thanks! I guess it's a good job I generally work from home — so I'm here to guard the Bianchi bling!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

All of us blessed to have a 928SL know it Green Machine.

It is a dream bike, I am deeply in love with mine 

Wasn't worth the wait ?


----------



## Green Machine

Yes, it was definitely worth the wait! And yes, I too I have fallen madly in love with my new 928 SL 'Italian Supermodel.' What an incredible machine! I'm glad you're loving yours too!


----------



## seany916

Fixed said:


> Send it back and demand celeste. This is no alternative. What if Ferrari replaced your red Enzo with a purple one? geez


GREAT analogy!


----------



## penn_rider

The Bianchi logo on the seat stay is crooked. ; )

Amazing bike! Glad all worked out in the end.


----------



## tonypet69

*I agree,*



spinmash said:


> I've had the opposite experience with Bianchi. I've had 2 frames crack near the bb/chainstay joint, and they've warrantied both very quickly with no questions asked. Of course, there was an obvious flaw with both frames, which is a different scenario than you describe. But I've been happy with their service - they upgraded the frame for me both times as well.


 I bought a 2007 928 w/ an ultegra gruppo on closeout for $1,799.00 and the frame was damaged upon shipment. With a hole on the top tube the size of a pinky nail. I called the store where I bought it from. w/c is Jenson U.S.A. The guy who helped me is Wayne. And this guy is awesome, He did all the follow up with bianchi, he asked me to send just the frame and the fork, so I removed all the hardware and eventually in the end I was talking to Juan about the color of the frame I want. And guess what? they sent me the 928 carbon lugged in celeste w/c cost like $1,899 without taxes, w/ complete accesories. I ended
getting a free gruppo with mavic ksyrium equippe wheels plus an extra set of hardware. Plus the frame I was drooling about but ca'nt afford. What a deal!!!


----------

